
Neyya Ring - springboard
http://myneyya.com/
======
ahazred8ta
Great, their website is so glitzy that it's almost impossible to tell what
their product does without reading between the lines. (TLDR it sounds like
gesture control for BT-enabled phones, computers and media centers)

